# How do you react to Ugly Threads?



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

As we say in the South, when a person acts mean he is being "ugly".  So, the question is:

How do you react when a thread turns UGLY in IAP? Select the response that best applies to you:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 12, 2006)

As a new guy, I must say that I was a bit shocked to see some of these threads even before I became a member. I ALMOST got into one as well. Two things stopped me. The first was the fact that I was wrong and I hopefully I ended it with a private e-mail of apology to the recipient of my anger. The second was the realization that anyone in the world could read it and it may reflect on this great site.
I have voted, but I think the options are limited. People that are artistic and skilled are often very passionate about their craft.
This type of person must respond. I think if there was an option like 'Would only respond if it was about me' then the poll results may be a bit different.

If there was a way that only members could see these, I say let them continue. Sometimes things have to be said. There are also some ugly threads that have been calmed down by some great members and the endings are often quite humourous. []


----------



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />As a new guy, I must say that I was a bit shocked to see some of these threads even before I became a member. I ALMOST got into one as well. Two things stopped me. The first was the fact that I was wrong and I hopefully I ended it with a private e-mail of apology to the recipient of my anger. The second was the realization that anyone in the world could read it and it may reflect on this great site.
> I have voted, but I think the options are limited. People that are artistic and skilled are often very passionate about their craft.
> This type of person must respond. I think if there was an option like 'Would only respond if it was about me' then the poll results may be a bit different. []



Goood suggestion!  I made the change as you suggested.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 12, 2006)

I didn't vote because I could only select one option.


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 12, 2006)

I always read them because I find them very entertaining.  I don't think I have contributed to one, I don't think I would unless I had to defend something.  Only time will tell.  

Chris


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 12, 2006)

I didn't vote because there are too many variables. What one person might consider 'ugly' will just bring a yawn from others. Other times when truth is stated some will consider that ugly because they can't handle truth.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I didn't vote because there are too many variables. What one person might consider 'ugly' will just bring a yawn from others. Other times when truth is stated some will consider that ugly because they can't handle truth.



I understand what you're saying Frank .... but what about the posts that YOU think are ugly?


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 12, 2006)

Humor is the best medicine.[]


----------



## Nolan (Dec 12, 2006)

Its too bad that treads end up going in that direction. But human nature I guess-------Think like me or I will make you!! Would be nice to have rational, constructive debates that foster learning and education, but so many times it turns into I am right and your wrong. I always say that there are ALOT of ways to get to town and in the end no mater how you get there you still end up at the same place! Hence walking and enjoying the view might not be what the guy who drive his car there (at 100mph) would do and visa-versa! Neither way is wrong just different!
Nolan


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

"Ugly is in the eyes of the beholder" LOL [}]

Honestly, if you read some posts that are construed as ugly...they, most of the time, are not.  They are open to "interpretation" and that is where it gets ugly....MOST OF THE TIME.

Me, I try to avoid it most of the time but as the saying goes...
"the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak." []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose if I think it is really 'ugly' I'll just skip without comment.
If something is controversial, depending on mood, I might toss in a zinger for reaction.
If it is misleading or of the "my opinion is the only one that counts" type, I'll definately add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />If something is controversial, depending on mood, I might toss in a zinger for reaction.
> If it is misleading or of the "my opinion is the only one that counts" type, I'll definately add fuel to the fire.




You're an evil man Frank[]


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 12, 2006)

Originally posted by Dario





> [Me, I try to avoid it most of the time but as the saying goes...
> "the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak." []



[]  I know the feeling


----------



## cozee (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I didn't vote because there are too many variables. What one person might consider 'ugly' will just bring a yawn from others. Other times when truth is stated some will consider that ugly because they can't handle truth.



Ditto! The truth either shuts people up or makes them squeal even more!!! And I don't really consider any thread to be ugly unless someone is being outright flamed.
[]


----------



## Skye (Dec 14, 2006)

I post then kick my neighbor's dog, but there was no checkbox for that.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

I do some of most of the above.  If I have input that might quell the argument, I'm more likely to post, but if I don't know the people, or I don't have any good insight, I leave it alone.  "Blessed are the peacemakers".  I hate arguing.
Rob


----------



## ncseeker (Dec 18, 2006)

I usually just pop some popcorn and settle down to watch the fight of the day.

All to often, people get really fired up over nothing.  There are WAY too many things out there in the real world to worry about.  Worrying about someone saying my pen was too overturned, or they could see sanding lines (not on MY pens []) is something I don't care to do.

So, I don't get involved, I just watch the show......and usually laugh.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 18, 2006)

> If it is of the "my opinion is the only one that counts" type, I'll definately add fuel to the fire.



Hey, when we want your opinion, we'll give it to ya!  [][]
[}]


----------



## darbytee (Dec 19, 2006)

I make every effort not to participate. The problem with these "ugly" threads is that they are largely an internet forum specific problem. I teach penturning and hang out with quite a few woodwokers and woodturners from different backgrounds and there are never arguments like you'll get on a forum. People use the anonymity of the internet to become much more aggressive and opinionated than they would be in real life. Most people, that is. Some just like to argue and would probably start a flame war if they were the only one on the forum.


----------



## punkinn (Dec 19, 2006)

Ignore it if at all possible.   

Nancy


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 28, 2006)

An old proofreaders trick is to read a paragraph backwards. I was surprized to find that the long threads sometimes make more sense when read backwards, starting with the last message. Some messages make more sense when when they too are read backwards.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />An old proofreaders trick is to read a paragraph backwards. I was surprized to find that the long threads sometimes make more sense when read backwards, starting with the last message. Some messages make more sense when when they too are read backwards.



Russ ... I never realized that was an old proofreader's trick. Interestingly enough, I teach it to learning disabled kids (and, sometimes to my university students) as a way of proof reading for spelling errors. Our brain moves so fast when we're reading that we read wordsin clumps ... thus making it very easy to overlook spulling errors (spulling was a joke).


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 28, 2006)

Al,
I thought "wordsin" was too.  It was certainly appropriate.
Rob


----------



## DocStram (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Al,
> I thought "wordsin" was too.  It was certainly appropriate.
> Rob


Hah! Rob!  Freudian slip.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />An old proofreaders trick is to read a paragraph backwards. I was surprized to find that the long threads sometimes make more sense when read backwards, starting with the last message. Some messages make more sense when when they too are read backwards.



And we overlooked "when when"  

(I have always been a "proofreader", on-line fora are a study in my self-control.  Unfortunately, they have also lead to the demise of my spelling acuity.)[][][]


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 1, 2007)

Ed!  You're the first person that I've ever seen use the correct plural form of forum from the Latin.  Your spelling acuity is still awry though since we use "Americanized English" here........  [][}]

Umm.... OK, sometimes "we" don't even use that.  I guess you can use any plural forms you want to then. [][]

<b>EDIT In</b>:  I couldn't vote either! Because I've done all of the above choices.  Admittedly, <b>not</b> always a good thing......[:I][B)][V]  Did anybody else notice the current ugly thread's rapid disappearance?[}] Must have gotten really nasty!


----------



## chisel (Jan 1, 2007)

Many times a thread turns ugly because the people in it, don't like eachother. They see the world in different ways, and there is no simple way to fix that. It's sort of amazing what will set people off sometimes. 

Anyway, my response varies with the situation, and how I'm feeling that day.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 1, 2007)

I usually get the wife in here and we read them together. It brings back memories of our 3 boys (now grown up) arguing and fighting on the grade school playground[]


----------



## LEAP (Feb 4, 2007)

bump


----------

